# lack härten



## Luigi-007 (19. Januar 2006)

*lack härten*

ahoi
ich hab mich entschlossen mein Gehäuse zu lackieren, mir ist jetzt aber aufgefallen dass der Lack nach mehren Tagen bei Raumtemperatur immer noch nicht 100%tig gehärtet ist(Man kann mit dem fingernagel den lack wie gummi abkratzen) . Ich benutze Acryllack und im Laden meinte man ich bräuche keinen klarlack oder dergleichen.
Wie kann ich den Lack jetzt härten, damit das gehäuse ein bischen robuster wird??

MFG nogout


----------



## MoS (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: lack härten*

Ich hab meine Gehäuseteile einfach 3-4 Tage draußen liegen lassen (im Winter). Danach waren sie trocken.


----------



## Exe-Cuter (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: lack härten*

hast du ausversehen holzlack genommen ... der wird dann nie hart ...


----------



## Luigi-007 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: lack härten*



			
				Exe-Cuter am 19.01.2006 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du ausversehen holzlack genommen ... der wird dann nie hart ...


 

ne.. das is schon der richtige lack


----------



## SintesiMoe (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: lack härten*

hmm....
Hab mein Case auch vor kurzem lackiert, war aber teurer.
Ich hab den Tamiya Modellbaulack genommen, erst drei dünne schichten weiß,

dazwischen immer eine Rauchen gegangen damit der lack trocknen kann.
Das selbe dann nochmal mit den noeonfarben orange und grün.

Das war alles in 2h erledigt mit auseinandernehmen, lackieren, zusammenbauen.

So die gründe: 
-Der Besagte Lack wird schnell hart ca. 10min.
-Immer in dünnen schichten auftragen um hässlich Nasen zu vermeiden.
-Der weiße Lack hinterleuchtet die neonfarbenen und gibt ihnen mehr biss.
-Obwohl der lack sehr hart wird ist er sehr flexibel was sehr von vorteil sein kann
(kein Splittern)
-Wenn ich mit dem Fingernagel wie ein Irrer darauf rumkratz juckt den des nich.

Aber wie gesagt ist schon recht teuer das zeug, aber ich finde gerade am grundgerüst sollte man nicht sparen als modder.

Edit:
du wolltest ja wissen was du jetzt noch tun kannst?
habt ihr einen sehr warmen ort im haus? Heizungskeller? Ofen? Kamin?
Irgenwo in die nähe stellen oder auf die Heizung und nen tag lang durchböllern lassen.
Stinkt zwar aber scheiß drauf.
so bei 60 bis 70C° sollten eigentlich alle lösemittel im lack "verduften"

oder abschleifen und gscheiten lack holen.


----------



## Atropa (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: lack härten*



			
				Luigi-007 am 19.01.2006 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ne.. das is schon der richtige lack


Was ist es denn für Lack genau ? was gutes vom Lackierer, oder irgend so ein billig Zeugs aus dem Baumarkt ? 
Oder hast du eventuell den Lack zu dick aufgesprüht ? lieber mehrere dünne Schichten auftragen, als nur eine dicke.


----------



## oids (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: lack härten*

Ich habe im Modellbau ausschliesslich mit Acryllack gearbeitet und festgestellt, dass ohne eine vernünftige Sprühgrundierung hier kein Blumentopf zu holen ist!
Ich benutze bei meinem aktuellen Moddingprojekt die Sprühgrundierung (weiß) von Games Workshop (Warhammer...)

Bei dunklen Farben natürlich mit Schwarz grundieren.

Trocknen lassen: auf jeden Fall 24 an der frischen Luft (Fenster auf!) und möglichst trocken lagern.
Wenn du willtst, dass die ganze Sache auch noch schön glänzt, besprüh das Ganze zum Schluss noch mit Klarlack. Der härtet zusätzlich und hebt das Ergebnis bei entsprechenden Lichteinfall gut hervor.

Wenn du´s ganz simpel willst: nimm Auto Sprühlack aus dem Baumarkt deines Vertrauens. Härtet flott aus und mit ein bisschen Übung gibt´s auch keine hässlichen Tropfnasen.

mfg
oids


----------



## Luigi-007 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: lack härten*

danke für die vielen guten Tips. Hat mit viel weitergeholfen  
Ich werde es mal mit einem hochwärtigeren Lack ausprobieren   

MFg nogout


----------

